
Professor Frisby Introduces Composable Functional JavaScript - dmitriz
https://egghead.io/lessons/javascript-refactoring-imperative-code-to-a-single-composed-expression-using-box/
======
dmitriz
See also the Reddit discussion:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/5hfq6n/100_minu...](https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/5hfq6n/100_minutes_of_free_functional_programming/),

Examples from the course:

[https://github.com/dmitriz/functional-
examples](https://github.com/dmitriz/functional-examples),

and the wonderful e-book "Professor Frisby's Mostly Adequate Guide to
Functional Programming" by the same author:

[https://drboolean.gitbooks.io/mostly-adequate-
guide/content/](https://drboolean.gitbooks.io/mostly-adequate-guide/content/)

